
BitBar: Put the output of any script on your macOS menu bar - pcr910303
https://getbitbar.com/
======
pdaddyo
I use this to show my type-1 son's continuous glucose monitor graph & numbers:
[https://github.com/pdaddyo/bitbar-
nightscout](https://github.com/pdaddyo/bitbar-nightscout). Wonderful tool!

------
volfied
I use it to list all my PRs, with icons for their approval/CI status alongside
a list of PRs that are awaiting my review.

I like that the API is just outputting lines, but I wish there was more
documentation.

~~~
wingerlang
I do the same thing, plus a few shortcuts I use a lot (open specific
directories, clean directory etc).

~~~
mkagenius
Shortcuts to see or to run on clicking on it (which seems too much effort) ?

And how do you guys have so much space at the top? I only print my local IP
address and its color ( red/blue) depending on whether my mitmproxy is running
or not and I don't have whole lot of space left on my MBP 15".

~~~
gimboland
Hot tip for more space in your menu bar: Bartender —
[https://www.macbartender.com/](https://www.macbartender.com/)

~~~
smnscu
Another option is Vanilla:
[https://matthewpalmer.net/vanilla/](https://matthewpalmer.net/vanilla/)

~~~
pmullins
Yet another option:
[https://github.com/dwarvesf/hidden](https://github.com/dwarvesf/hidden)

~~~
gourneau
Bonus one
[https://github.com/Mortennn/Dozer/](https://github.com/Mortennn/Dozer/)

------
flarex
Last commit August 2016. Doesn't look like it's being maintained and I
remember having issues that last time I used it.

~~~
erikcw
I use Hammerspoon for a similar use case. Works great and updates roll out
pretty regularly.

[https://www.hammerspoon.org/](https://www.hammerspoon.org/)

~~~
tbrock
Wow, I always skipped over hammerspoon because I thought it was only for
window management. My eyes are opened, this is great!

~~~
wlesieutre
I use hammerspoon for a light/dark mode toggle as well

------
jchw
I believe there is a similar feature in a GNOME extension, called Argos, as
well.

~~~
maheart
Thank you! You won't believe that I've been looking for just this tool for the
last several months (I've been searching along the lines of "i3 status bar for
gnome-shell" but was unsuccessful).

~~~
robot2051
Using argos with zenity let you provide inputs from prompted dialog in gnome
make it feels like professional taskbar item :) you may find it tricky to
execute a function inside your argos script and i found a simple way to make
it works is to call the script itself and provide arguments to it. I wrote it
here in my blog if you want a quick example to get started .

[http://blog.ebfe.pw/posts/argos.html](http://blog.ebfe.pw/posts/argos.html)

------
BurningFrog
All I want in my menu bar is a UTC clock next to my local clock.

Do we have a tool for that?

~~~
jeremyw
Among other features, iStat Menus has a pretty flexible date line. I have a
date + times in three zones.

~~~
ryanmccullagh
Link?

~~~
ihuman
[https://bjango.com/mac/istatmenus/](https://bjango.com/mac/istatmenus/)

------
justadudeama
Fun and useful tool. I created a button that will show me the NASA photo of
the day:
[https://getbitbar.com/plugins/Science/apod.1h.py](https://getbitbar.com/plugins/Science/apod.1h.py)

The other ones in the Science category are also quite interesting.

------
jedisct1
I use this all the time to control a DNSCrypt proxy on MacOS:
[https://github.com/jedisct1/bitbar-dnscrypt-proxy-
switcher](https://github.com/jedisct1/bitbar-dnscrypt-proxy-switcher)

------
girishso
Confused this with AnyBar, it displays a simple colored icon in the Menu bar.
I use it for displaying my local build status.

[https://github.com/tonsky/AnyBar](https://github.com/tonsky/AnyBar)

~~~
jploh
Yeah, when I was looking for AnyBar once before, I kept bumping into BitBar.

------
nishanth_v
I use this to monitor my binance portfolio value
[https://github.com/nishanthvijayan/BinanceBalanceMac](https://github.com/nishanthvijayan/BinanceBalanceMac)

------
hboon
I use it to show a few things on my menu bar:

* My current task * The total time I have worked today * The time I have spent on the current session so far * GitHub notifications

You probably want also use something like
[Bartender]([https://www.macbartender.com](https://www.macbartender.com)) too
to squeeze some more space out of the menu bar.

------
geoelectric
I use Bitbar to display my current Apple Music song in the menu bar.

Works pretty well, and it was easy to customize the iTunes script I downloaded
from their user scripts page. Was nice when I went to Catalina and the only
changed I needed to make was %s/iTunes/Music for the AppleScript target name
change and the plugin just worked.

------
sciencerobot
I love this tool. Here is the script I wrote to show how many ec2 instances I
have running (so I remember to turn them off):

[https://github.com/audy/bitbars/blob/master/ec2](https://github.com/audy/bitbars/blob/master/ec2)

------
classified
Great tool. Call me a troglodyte, but I love the fact that it's written in
ObjC, not Swift.

~~~
kenshi
I’d call you a person of taste and sophistication.

But more objectively, it is always a pleasure to come to some open source code
base and know you have few worries about language churn incurring a
maintenance cost.

------
bobberb
Windows equivalent?

~~~
WillYouFinish
You could do something similar with AutoHotkey, I think. Of course you don’t
have the option to have wide texts an graphs, but at least something of the
size of an icon.

------
_asummers
In X, you san use xsetroot. I have a few scripts to grab weather and time, and
put these in my DWM status bar, refreshing every minute. Obviously this has a
bit more eye candy but if you use Linux, you can approximate this pretty
easily.

------
nkotov
I've been using Bitbar for several years now. Very happy with it for what it
does.

On my personal MBP, I use it to see when the GPU switches between dedicated
and integrated. On my work laptop, I use it to see the current playing track
on Spotify.

------
dzhiurgis
I love BitBar. I use it to constantly ping my router and Cloudflare. That way
I know whether it's my router acting up or the ISP.

Also I've modified one of the weather plugins to also add wind speed and
direction.

------
mateuszf
I use it to display the outside temperature, bitcoin price and whether my sony
mx headphone is connected. Very useful tool.

------
adim86
How did you guys find out about bitbar before now? Product hunt? Reddit?

~~~
floriancargoet
It's already been posted here a few times.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11064270](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11064270)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17907922](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17907922)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21797664](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21797664)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17279599](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17279599)

------
The_Hoff
Used with oathtools to easily display my enterprise one-time password

------
feisuzhu
I use it to display and mute alarms on production env.

------
fullstopslash
this is phenomenal and I look forward to using it, has anyone done something
similar for linux distributions?

~~~
ratboy666
argos extension for Gnome 3. Compatible with BitBar

~~~
christefano
Knowing about Argos compatibility is super useful! Upvoted.

------
slowhand09
Windows version? No macs at work.

------
Odenwaelder
echo "KW"$(date +"%V")

Super useful for me!

